# Change to refillable gas in 10 mins totaly legal and legit Offer to Wildcamp members



## Bigpeetee

I got fed up constantly supplying Calor with lots of money for a small amount of gas.

I was tempted to buy a gas refill adapter, and whilst confident in the use of such an appliance was always worried about insurance and petrol attendant issues.

I looked at all the alternatives and after a meeting with Gas-It have arranged a discount for *Wildcamping FULL MEMBERS ONLY*

GAS IT Refillable Leisure Gas Tanks Solutions & Solar Energy Products for Motorhomes and Caravans by FES Autogas Ltd

Firstly my claim of refillable in 10 mins:

I measured my gas cabinet and found that I could get an 11Kg Gas-It bottle in the same space as my existing 6Kg Calor.

I ordered the 11Kg bottle with an indicator, on bottle fill bayonet with 80% cutoff and a vapour tank to regulator adapter.

As a member of Wildcamping I also received FREE a set of adapters, French/Italian to UK and an Acme to Uk all in a nice bag to keep them warm and safe. In addition they also bundle a can of gas leak detector.

P&P is free to mainland UK.

The Bottle fill bayonet and regulator adapter are fitted by them in the factory so all you have to do is disconnect your old gas bottle, remove and replace with the Gas-It bottle, refix regulator and you're ready to go and get filled. I've left my old 6Kg bottle as standby just to see if I need it.

10 mins:  this included unwrapping, photos and installation

Full Members can get the add ons of adaptersx2, bag and gas leak for free if they order at least 1 bottle or tank. To do this they must Private message me for a code to get the freebies.

Obviously this is my solution to my problem, they have all the usual gas connectors to be installed in the bodywork and can work to give you a solution for you.

*The cost?  A total of £145.68 including P&P*



As it arrived





I've a little of minor jiggling so that the regulator doesn't have such a tight fit, but it did start pouring down and I ran inside!!

*NB. I have nothing at all to do with Gas-It but have tried to get additional benefits for the members of this fraternity!!​*


----------



## Bigpeetee

Finished job, wouldn't let me do this


----------



## Bigpeetee

Couple of members already thought this was a good deal and are buying


----------



## mrbadger

*Gas-It*

Hi Peetee,

This sounds really good, thanks for posting it, but just a couple of questions.....

I read that self refillable bottles were a no-no.. safety issues etc.. Have these gone beyond those problems?
Do the adapters work in Spain?.... 
Are they legal/acceptable in the EU?

Cheers

Badger
(and wotsername.....)


----------



## Bigpeetee

This is NOT a calor refiller.

Gas-It bottles are the same as Gaslow and are designed to be refilled. All perfectly legal and above board.

I chose the filler to be attached to the bottle for personal reasons, but also because it makes it so easy.

You can of course have a filler to fit in the side of the bodywork, different size bottles, multiple bottles, underfloor tanks etc, but whatever bottle/tank you buy if you are a Full Member of this site then you get the gas adapters and leak detection spray free (Worth about £26)

I believe the adapters cover most of Europe

The bottles and tanks have an automatic cut off at 80% and are totally UK & European approved

To justify the cost of my bottle, if you get a Calor 6Kg bottle it costs about £20 for a refill, the same amount of LPG autogas costs about £11 saving £9 a time. I use about 15 6Kg per year. So it's paid for itself in a year, can be relocated to another van or sold very easily. No brainer.

I reiterate, I've got nothing to do with Gas-It, but have tried to get a good deal.

By having a quick remove bottle, I can use it on my BBQ at home (I'm tight fisted) not every ones choice but saves money on gas, esp if you BBQ a lot!!


----------



## steco1958

You can get an adapter for the GasIT bottles to fit an external filler point


----------



## mrbadger

*GasIt*

Thanks for the extra info and reassurance! This sounds like the way to go.. I'll be on it ASP.. Pity I've just moved from Anglesey to England, otherwise I could've nipped round to Pen-y-Groes today... Ah well...LOL.....

Cheers

Badger


----------



## Billy Ruffian

Disappointed now that I've just fitted Gaslow!   Especially as they do tanks that fit under the van on the chassis therefore giving you storage in the old gas locker.


----------



## sinner

Ordered and on its way yea ) i went for the 13kg bottle

cheers  Pete great offer


----------



## Bigpeetee

mrbadger said:


> Thanks for the extra info and reassurance! This sounds like the way to go.. I'll be on it ASP.. Pity I've just moved from Anglesey to England, otherwise I could've nipped round to Pen-y-Groes today... Ah well...LOL.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Badger



At least it's free P&P, mine came next day.


----------



## maingate

Just for anyone who has not got the cash for refillable systems.

I have one refillable and one standard 11 kg bottle. It is not worth the cost of fitting a second Alugas refillable because I can buy an exchange 11 kg bottle for around £18 (6 kg around £13 or £14).

The cost is low because I go to a local Energas Main Depot for the exchange bottle. If there is one of these main distribution depots near you (of any make, not just Energas) then do the same as me.


----------



## Russtic

Quote
'I measured my gas cabinet and found that I could get an 11Kg Gas-It bottle in the same space as my existing 6Kg Calor.' Unquote


Cheers Bigteepee

What size was your gas cabinet? Looks a similar size to mine coz I'd like to do the same. Does anyone know how to get a refund on a calor bottle? And , excuse my ignorance, but am I right in thinking you just top these up at a filling (petrol) station at the LPG pump?


----------



## Bigpeetee

Hi Russtic

The clear door opening is 550x325mm ie the narrowest opening

The gas box goes 50mm below the door lip and 50mm above the lip. the sides extend 30mm each way from the opening.

With the bottle in place I've got 100mm from top of bottle assy to top of cabinet.

My vehicle is a Swift Kontiki Fairline 2001

Yes, you fill from the LPG pump.

I advertise my bottles on Ebay, usually get about £5 for them


----------



## Russtic

Cheers, I'll have a measure could be just the ticket.


----------



## snowbirds

*It's a gas*

Hi Big PT

Sounds good, we have been looking around for some time for some sort of system after touring Europe last year and needing adaptors for other countrys too Please keep us updated on your system. Just signed up for their email news letter thanks.

regards Snowbirds.:cool1::cool1::cool1: 





Bigpeetee said:


> I got fed up constantly supplying Calor with lots of money for a small amount of gas.
> 
> I was tempted to buy a gas refill adapter, and whilst confident in the use of such an appliance was always worried about insurance and petrol attendant issues.
> 
> I looked at all the alternatives and after a meeting with Gas-It have arranged a discount for *Wildcamping FULL MEMBERS ONLY*
> 
> GAS IT Refillable Leisure Gas Tanks Solutions & Solar Energy Products for Motorhomes and Caravans by FES Autogas Ltd
> 
> Firstly my claim of refillable in 10 mins:
> 
> I measured my gas cabinet and found that I could get an 11Kg Gas-It bottle in the same space as my existing 6Kg Calor.
> 
> I ordered the 11Kg bottle with an indicator, on bottle fill bayonet with 80% cutoff and a vapour tank to regulator adapter.
> 
> As a member of Wildcamping I also received FREE a set of adapters, French/Italian to UK and an Acme to Uk all in a nice bag to keep them warm and safe. In addition they also bundle a can of gas leak detector.
> 
> P&P is free to mainland UK.
> 
> The Bottle fill bayonet and regulator adapter are fitted by them in the factory so all you have to do is disconnect your old gas bottle, remove and replace with the Gas-It bottle, refix regulator and you're ready to go and get filled. I've left my old 6Kg bottle as standby just to see if I need it.
> 
> 10 mins:  this included unwrapping, photos and installation
> 
> Full Members can get the add ons of adaptersx2, bag and gas leak for free if they order at least 1 bottle or tank. To do this they must Private message me for a code to get the freebies.
> 
> Obviously this is my solution to my problem, they have all the usual gas connectors to be installed in the bodywork and can work to give you a solution for you.
> 
> *The cost?  A total of £145.68 including P&P*
> 
> View attachment 4217
> As it arrived
> 
> View attachment 4218View attachment 4219View attachment 4220View attachment 4221
> 
> 
> 
> I've a little of minor jiggling so that the regulator doesn't have such a tight fit, but it did start pouring down and I ran inside!!
> 
> *NB. I have nothing at all to do with Gas-It but have tried to get additional benefits for the members of this fraternity!!​*


----------



## Bigpeetee

Filled it up today at Morrisons in Rhyl, no problem with filling (after reading instructions on how to do it) got to about 26L and cut out as it should.

Gas came out of cooker rings, made a cuppa, it works!!

I did leave the gas cupboard slightly open while I paid in case of any gas from refilling but it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Well used it over Fri/Sat and just works as you would expect.

Very happy


----------



## sinner

just back from a few days away, worked great filled easy once  sussed it out ) great buy well chuffed


----------



## runnach

would I be right in thinking there is an automatic changeover valve with the cuurent arrangemnt
channa


----------



## vwalan

hi.have seen a gaslow version of change over that used two slightly different regulators feeding anther bulk head regulator. one over came the other one till it ran out . .only ever saw it on a fifth wheel company 5er . it was on a mates in malaga got ripped out to use spanish bottles . often think i should have releaved him of the gaslow bottles . hee hee .still think they are expensive thougfh .


----------



## runnach

i assume there is a changeover valve but you elect to go manual;;

i see no problem with your proposed adaptation;

imho gunge is produced from dirty bottles which your system wont have(the alu bottles are relatively newyou commlssioned them)

you might be wasting your money

channa


----------



## runnach

***** said:


> This is the thread, but to see the photo's you need to be a Facts member and log on.
> 
> Truma regulator failures Forums


interesting reading,,,,,

channa


----------



## Bigpeetee

Still enjoying the benefits of just topping up the gas as required.

I don't know if it's psychological, but I swear that the cooker is getting a better flame.

Toast is cooking quicker on the grill and water in the kettle boils quicker.

I'm wondering if there is some Butane in the mixture as that burns with a higher calorific value. But I filled in winter so would expect only propane.

The regulator is the same.

Well it's even more savings as the gas costs less and I'm using less of it!!


----------



## Teutone

Just off the phone ordering my setup from Warren. Very nice bloke to deal with.
I only want to fit one bottle but have ordered the 13kg bottle not the usual 11kg. Means a little bit more gas and saving weight for not having
a second bottle. I belive I won't run out of gas with the way we use the MH (not staying too long at one place) and the ability to top it up whenever we fill up with Diesel should ensure we have always plenty of gas.

Will post some pictures once installed.

First need to get the MOT out of the way on Monaday.


----------



## AutoKen

*Refillable bottles*

I like this article, hope to buy soon Autoken


----------



## Bigpeetee

Been using for a while just topping up as and when, but in the fuel crisis? last week we were away and with 2 days to go the level gauge was on empty. As I didn't want to queue, we carried on as we do have a 6Kg calor spare. Any way it lasted 2 days including using it a bit at night for heating, showers cooking etc.

I've just refilled it and could only get 18.37 Litres of gas in it until it cut off (cost £15.41). As it holds approx 21 Litres I had over 2 1/2 litres unused. So if I wait to refill at the Empty point, I've got a good reserve of gas. Since it was last filled, I've had a week away, 4 weekends and a couple of odd days, so about £1.00 per day, but it hasn't been freezing like other years. Similar cost with Calor over this period would be about £30.00.

PS. i took my wife's car with the cylinder in the boot, At the Shell Station in Penmaenmawr (where I've filled in situ before) they just looked at the cylinder which clearly states it's refillable, and said OK that's fine. They did say that they get all kinds of fillers for Calor Gas that they will refuse.


----------



## clobo

Working in Pwlleli in the morning, will be making a detour on my way home to get my bottle, thanks to Pete for sorting out the deal


----------



## clobo

Got my 11kg cylinder and bits and bobs from the boys at FES autogas today, £15.62 to fill the cylinder in Bangor, pulled it out of my car boot and started to fill, it wasn't happening, went into the desk and guy came out to help, no issue with filling cylinders he said, happy days all round!!!


----------



## Carole

*Gas It System*

Hi Peetee

Have just had this system fitted and just filled up.  Although both bottles are now full, one shows empty on the gauge - not sure why.  Possibly a faulty gauge, I suppose.

What do you think?

Cheers

Carole


----------



## Teutone

Carole said:


> Hi Peetee
> 
> Have just had this system fitted and just filled up.  Although both bottles are now full, one shows empty on the gauge - not sure why.  Possibly a faulty gauge, I suppose.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Carole



have you tried to call Warren at FES? He is selling the bottles, not Peetee.

the gauge is just a magnetic thingie. I noticed it when taking it out and playing with it (to get the LED gauge going).
Might be worth taking it out (just two screw on top) and holding a magnet to it around the side to get the needle going

have a look here http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-knowledge-base/17197-teutones-gas-install-2.html


----------



## groyne

> Might be worth taking it out (just two screw on top) and holding a magnet to it around the side to get the needle going



Mine didn't work, so I took it off and put it back on again then it was fine.


----------



## Ped

*Help for places to fill gas-it bottles*

Hi Bigpeetee
Have been looking to buy one of these bottles but I thought I would chack my nearest garage 1st ,showed them all the literature about gas it bottles but they said they would refuse to allow to fill(black cat glan conwy corner)do you know of other garages in this area that let you fill,and what do you do when you are away,do you just try at any garage?


----------



## Tco

*BigPeetee*

BigPeetee Said 





> At the Shell Station in Penmaenmawr (where I've filled in situ before) they just looked at the cylinder which clearly states it's refillable, and said OK that's fine. They did say that they get all kinds of fillers for Calor Gas that they will refuse.



Clearly some garages will fill other cylinders. This:

And Now For Something Controversial - Canal World Discussion Forums

is a marine installation and therefore HAS to be taken to a garage to be filled up.

Not that I'm advocating anyone should try to follow suit.

T.


----------



## Teutone

groyne said:


> Mine didn't work, so I took it off and put it back on again then it was fine.



yep, that's what I meant. If the needle is on the wrong side of the scale it might not pick the signal up when the bottle is filled.
when you take the gauage out you can move the needle to empty with a magnet and then reinsert the gauge before you fill the bottle.


----------



## Monseeker

Hi,

Can anyone confirm that the offer of free adapters to full members is still available, currently I am not a full memeber but the offer might just sway me to sign up.
A couple of questions:
1) There is mention in previous posts of a 13 Kg size bottle, how does one order this as it does not appear on the website.
2) Presumably if I order the "Gas bottle butane gas outlet to UK POL ( propane) adaptor" then I can use my existing propane pigtail secumotion device.

Cheers,  Brian


----------



## dave docwra

Hi Guys, Can you legally fill the bottle through a opening hatch, I thought that I had read somewhere that if you have to open a door to gain access to the bottle or remove the bottle from a road vehicle it should be refused by the garage to allow filling..

Dave.


----------



## Bigpeetee

The offer is still open to members only.

I've never been refused a fill of gas, at one petrol stn (Shell in Penmaenmawr) they came out, saw it was a legit filling system and not a calor refiller and were fine.


----------



## witzend

How about opening this offer to free members as well then with the extra sales which could happen there might be a ever bigger discount for all


----------



## Bigpeetee

witzend said:


> How about opening this offer to free members as well then with the extra sales which could happen there might be a ever bigger discount for all



Their rules!!  The Fifteen quid membership gives you all the POI's in the UK about 4300 I think, well worth it.


----------



## Geoffiat

This is a good site for finding LPG on your travels.

Download to satnav and it alerts you when approaching a garage that has LPG.

LPGMAP :: locating LPG filling stations


----------



## kimbowbill

witzend said:


> How about opening this offer to free members as well then with the extra sales which could happen there might be a ever bigger discount for all



If you don't ask you don't get, but on this occasion i think it would be very unfair to give discounts to free members when full members have paid their £15 don't you think, also if you consider what you get for your £15 its well worth joining, and i also believe the discount is at its max, the company will not discount any more.


----------



## snowbirds

*Gas job*

Hi Bigpeetee,

We have a Swift Escape with two 6 or 7kg Calorlite, you say you can get a bigger gas bottles in.Should I go for one unit or two,Heading of soon to europe and the system you have looks ok, any advise please.Also how can get the discount .

Regards Snowbirds.







Bigpeetee said:


> I got fed up constantly supplying Calor with lots of money for a small amount of gas.
> 
> I was tempted to buy a gas refill adapter, and whilst confident in the use of such an appliance was always worried about insurance and petrol attendant issues.
> 
> I looked at all the alternatives and after a meeting with Gas-It have arranged a discount for *Wildcamping FULL MEMBERS ONLY*
> 
> GAS IT Refillable Leisure Gas Tanks Solutions & Solar Energy Products for Motorhomes and Caravans by FES Autogas Ltd
> 
> Firstly my claim of refillable in 10 mins:
> 
> I measured my gas cabinet and found that I could get an 11Kg Gas-It bottle in the same space as my existing 6Kg Calor.
> 
> I ordered the 11Kg bottle with an indicator, on bottle fill bayonet with 80% cutoff and a vapour tank to regulator adapter.
> 
> As a member of Wildcamping I also received FREE a set of adapters, French/Italian to UK and an Acme to Uk all in a nice bag to keep them warm and safe. In addition they also bundle a can of gas leak detector.
> 
> P&P is free to mainland UK.
> 
> The Bottle fill bayonet and regulator adapter are fitted by them in the factory so all you have to do is disconnect your old gas bottle, remove and replace with the Gas-It bottle, refix regulator and you're ready to go and get filled. I've left my old 6Kg bottle as standby just to see if I need it.
> 
> 10 mins:  this included unwrapping, photos and installation
> 
> Full Members can get the add ons of adaptersx2, bag and gas leak for free if they order at least 1 bottle or tank. To do this they must Private message me for a code to get the freebies.
> 
> Obviously this is my solution to my problem, they have all the usual gas connectors to be installed in the bodywork and can work to give you a solution for you.
> 
> *The cost?  A total of £145.68 including P&P*
> 
> View attachment 4217
> As it arrived
> 
> View attachment 4218View attachment 4219View attachment 4220View attachment 4221
> 
> 
> 
> I've a little of minor jiggling so that the regulator doesn't have such a tight fit, but it did start pouring down and I ran inside!!
> 
> *NB. I have nothing at all to do with Gas-It but have tried to get additional benefits for the members of this fraternity!!​*


----------



## Aunty P

*Refilable tanks and Eurotunel*

Does anyone know how Eurotunel view these tanks? They certainly won't let you travel with under- slung gas tanks making you drive over a camera in the road to check. I like to travel with Eurotunel as it's so easy, and Mr. TESCO covers the bill with travel vouchers.


----------



## keithhep

Incorrect, they will only stop you using the tunnel if your vehicle is POWERED by LPG.

Tank for habitation use are OK as long as you can show they are switched off.


----------



## Bigpeetee

snowbirds said:


> Hi Bigpeetee,
> 
> We have a Swift Escape with two 6 or 7kg Calorlite, you say you can get a bigger gas bottles in.Should I go for one unit or two,Heading of soon to europe and the system you have looks ok, any advise please.Also how can get the discount .
> 
> Regards Snowbirds.



Hi Snowbirds,

They do a range of cylinders.

PM me for the pass code

I use one refillable one and take an ordinary calor "just in case" but if I'm away and using lots of gas I refill frequently.

In summer, you shouldn't use that much unless it turns cold again!!

Have a chat with them, they're very helpful and will give you sizes, options etc. You can always connect two small refillables so they act as one.

PS, I've never used the standby cylinder!!


----------



## Aunty P

*Thanks*



keithhep said:


> Incorrect, they will only stop you using the tunnel if your vehicle is POWERED by LPG.
> 
> Tank for habitation use are OK as long as you can show they are switched off.



Many thanks for updating my eronious knowledge. 
I'll look into these tanks then but can only fit the 6Kg size. Looks like one refillable with a standard Callor as reserve.


----------



## Roadromer

*Refillable Bottles*

HELLO  Bigpeetee  Just been reading your Info.
on Gas-it refillable bottles,sounds great . Is the discount still available, If so how do I get it?
 Hope you receive this message,  first time I have replied to message on this sight.
Thanks Roadromer


----------



## snowbirds

*Gas it job*

Hi Bigpeetee,

We had our Gas it delivered last week after your advice, delivery was great but I forgot to get the pol,propane adapter, but I ordered on line and it  was sent in a couple of days later.I measured up before and had to go for the 6kg as the door on the escape was to small for the 11kg. I need to ask a question of you? Did you use ptfe tape on the compression joints or not. I have read a couple of Blog's on line and some say don't use White ptfe, only yellow? others say just nip up with nothing. How did you do it.Got the discount as well thank's for your help.

Snowbirds.






Bigpeetee said:


> I got fed up constantly supplying Calor with lots of money for a small amount of gas.
> 
> I was tempted to buy a gas refill adapter, and whilst confident in the use of such an appliance was always worried about insurance and petrol attendant issues.
> 
> I looked at all the alternatives and after a meeting with Gas-It have arranged a discount for *Wildcamping FULL MEMBERS ONLY*
> 
> GAS IT Refillable Leisure Gas Tanks Solutions & Solar Energy Products for Motorhomes and Caravans by FES Autogas Ltd
> 
> Firstly my claim of refillable in 10 mins:
> 
> I measured my gas cabinet and found that I could get an 11Kg Gas-It bottle in the same space as my existing 6Kg Calor.
> 
> I ordered the 11Kg bottle with an indicator, on bottle fill bayonet with 80% cutoff and a vapour tank to regulator adapter.
> 
> As a member of Wildcamping I also received FREE a set of adapters, French/Italian to UK and an Acme to Uk all in a nice bag to keep them warm and safe. In addition they also bundle a can of gas leak detector.
> 
> P&P is free to mainland UK.
> 
> The Bottle fill bayonet and regulator adapter are fitted by them in the factory so all you have to do is disconnect your old gas bottle, remove and replace with the Gas-It bottle, refix regulator and you're ready to go and get filled. I've left my old 6Kg bottle as standby just to see if I need it.
> 
> 10 mins:  this included unwrapping, photos and installation
> 
> Full Members can get the add ons of adaptersx2, bag and gas leak for free if they order at least 1 bottle or tank. To do this they must Private message me for a code to get the freebies.
> 
> Obviously this is my solution to my problem, they have all the usual gas connectors to be installed in the bodywork and can work to give you a solution for you.
> 
> *The cost?  A total of £145.68 including P&P*
> 
> View attachment 4217
> As it arrived
> 
> View attachment 4218View attachment 4219View attachment 4220View attachment 4221
> 
> 
> 
> I've a little of minor jiggling so that the regulator doesn't have such a tight fit, but it did start pouring down and I ran inside!!
> 
> *NB. I have nothing at all to do with Gas-It but have tried to get additional benefits for the members of this fraternity!!​*


----------



## groyne

> I have read a couple of Blog's on line and some say don't use White ptfe, only yellow? others say just nip up with nothing. How did you do it.



I fitted the Gas it system and just nipped up the joints, no PTFE. After a trip round France via the Tunnel (Uk side did check that  I'd disconnected the bottle) all joints still gas tight.


----------



## snowbirds

*Gas job*

Hi Groyne,

Thanks mate, Great help, I thought it might be OK but I didn't want blow the BP Garage up, You'r only supposed to blow the Bloody doors off 

Regards Snowbirds. 





groyne said:


> I fitted the Gas it system and just nipped up the joints, no PTFE. After a trip round France via the Tunnel (Uk side did check that  I'd disconnected the bottle) all joints still gas tight.


----------



## Teutone

snowbirds said:


> Hi Bigpeetee,
> 
> We have a Swift Escape with two 6 or 7kg Calorlite, you say you can get a bigger gas bottles in.Should I go for one unit or two,Heading of soon to europe and the system you have looks ok, any advise please.Also how can get the discount .
> 
> Regards Snowbirds.



I opted for one 13kg bottle = 20 liters of gas. I roughly use 2 liters max per day and run the fridge 24hrs on gas, the hot water boiler for 2-3 hours and the heater through the night.

I picked the 13kg bottle because you can add a little LED gauge on the inside of the MH to see when gas is running low. Don't know if the smaller bottles accept these gauges.


----------



## snowbirds

*It's a gas*

Hi teutone,

I had to go for the 6kg refillable  to get it in the door on the Escape, but it does take two, so have the other Calor lite for back up and can double up later.

Regards Snowbirds.




Teutone said:


> I opted for one 13kg bottle = 20 liters of gas. I roughly use 2 liters max per day and run the fridge 24hrs on gas, the hot water boiler for 2-3 hours and the heater through the night.
> 
> I picked the 13kg bottle because you can add a little LED gauge on the inside of the MH to see when gas is running low. Don't know if the smaller bottles accept these gauges.


----------



## Teutone

I rang them a while back and asked.

You can't drive with LPG powered cars because eurotunnel doesn't think that paying for the extra insurance and the risk assesment is worth it for just a few LPG powered cars. Nothing to do with safety whatsoever. Just a commercial decision.

Even with your LPG tank empty and you are running on petrol you can't enter because of this. Not even with your tank empty and DISCONNECTED.

But they want HGV's, Busses, Campers etc so they carried out risk assessment and all the paperwork etc.


----------



## Teutone

Not sure if it came across, I try again.

this has NOTHING to do with safety of LPG. Eurotunnel just didn't cough up the cash for the insurance and required risk assesment.

Their house --> their rules.  As easy as that

I guess it's so strict to discourage some "clever" people with "disconnected" tanks to enter despite having some concealed pipes running etc


----------



## Teutone

I am sure you have some sort of insurance for whatever yourself.

what is going to happen if you want something else insured??? Correct, thy want MORE money. Doesn't matter if it makes sense or if there is no risk (god help if there is a high risk --> LOADS more insurance)

A risk assessment is just a process to check stuff, don't let the word RISK take over. The result of a risk assessment can well be that there is NO RISK.

Just slip into the shoes of Eurotunnel for a moment.

-- need to pay for risk assesment plus need to pay insurance = xxxx£'s
-- money coming in from LPG using customers = yyyy£'s
yyyy£'s minus xxxx£'s = not enough profit

What would your decision be?

If half of Europe and UK is suddenly driving LPG powered cars and the tunnel is loosing out because everybody is using the ferries, guess what will happen.....


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Hi all, has anyone used this system recently.  I'm about to place an order for an under slung tank.  I spoke to them just before Christmas but didn't ask about the discount.  Not the easiest website to find what you want but they recommended a fitter not too far from me.

I visited the fitter yesterday and he measured up and gave me a shopping list and can fit it in a day.

It would be good to hear from anyone who's had a system fitted before I place the order.

Daiboy


----------



## ivecotrucker

Hi Daiboy, how's your diffodals ?

I presume the "Gasit" system is virtually/actually the same as "Gas low", it looks the same from photos. We have an internal Gaslow tank, 11L, no probs filling up anywhere UK/Italy but Spain appears to have few/none Autogas outlets (we use a Spanish exchange cylinder 'acquired' on our travels,same as Calor but different fittings). If you plan on using Eurotunnel best check with them re: underslung tanks (stress it is for cooking/heating, NOT propulsion). They don't have a problem with smaller capacity internal re-fillable gas tanks but I believe they do have a limit on tank capacity (I know they do but I can't remember their size limit). I haven't read all the previous posts, I saw your moniker & thought I'd reply so maybe other posters have covered this. Regards also from your compatriot Mrs Iveco & for your recovery. Cheers Boyo.


----------



## Spinny

*Refillable gas bottles update*

HI  Update from Portugal
 just thought i would let you know that you can refill LPG it's GPL in europe  very cheaply to  fill my 11 litre bottle cost 8 euros that's 0.73 cents litre i am now in Portugal Jan 2013 I am having to refill once a week due to the weather it has not stopped raining  so need the heating on in the evenings as well as  using for cooking and hot water so cheap can't complain some garages are not self service but most are  we just attache  the adapter you can buy it all over Portugal no problems at all  Spain you are not allowed to refill these bottles we were told France would be ok but we did not stop there this time so don't know 
We also got rid of the Calor and fixed the gasflow bottle ourselves worth every penny we are thinking of getting a second bottle 
The weather here is harendous continuous rain and gale force winds we could do with an Ark  we are going to head south hope it will be dryer we are here for two half months going back to Lincolnshire end of Feb
bye
Eddie :camper:


----------



## Edward B

Daiboy said:


> Hi all, has anyone used this system recently.  I'm about to place an order for an under slung tank.  I spoke to them just before Christmas but didn't ask about the discount.  Not the easiest website to find what you want but they recommended a fitter not too far from me.
> 
> I visited the fitter yesterday and he measured up and gave me a shopping list and can fit it in a day.
> 
> It would be good to hear from anyone who's had a system fitted before I place the order.
> 
> Daiboy



Yes I have just fitted this system. 

I had 2 x 6kg calor bottles fitted and replaced these with 1 x 11kg 'Gasit' bottle. I have installed the bottle in the locker (which then leaves me extra storage space in there) and connected it to an external filler on the outside of the van. Fitting was easy peasy, almost as simple as fitting a calor bottle to the regulator. The most difficult part was working out exactly where to cut the hole in the bodywork of the van (you only get one chance at this). Once this was cut with a cheap holesaw set it was simply a matter of fitting the pipe between the bottle and the filler, then reconnecting my original regulator back on. Total cost was £167.00 delivered. Discount was either money off the kit or free european adaptors. This set however was only the two for most of Europe but not the new one for Spain. I had to pay extra for that one. After PMing Bigpeetee (big thanks to him for that) I rang up Gasit explaining my plan and they went through my order to check that I was getting all the correct items. When I had finished I drove up to Newton Stewart to the only filling station with lpg around here which also happened to be the dearest and filled it from empty to auto stop at full and it cost £17.00. Considering the 2 x Calor bottles at £20 each thats £40 for 12kg against £17 for 11kg, half price. 

Prior to commencing this plan I had read a lot of conflicting reports about the legality of self filling, also the atitude of a lot of filling station staff towards self fill so decided on this plan which should also eliminate any problems on that front. Also it will hopefully solve the problem of how to buy gas abroad. I have downloaded an app with POIs for LPG stations around France and Spain (which is hopefully my first venture abroad in the van in early march for a couple of months), there seem to be enough so long as I keep an eye on the gauge and fill up whenever I am near an LPG station.

I think this is probably the best mod I have done to the van. 

I hope that I have attached a couple of pics (if I have done it correctly)




This I think is one of the best mods that I have done to the van


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Thank you all for your great replies, this site is brilliant for this kind of info.

Hi Mike and Mrs Iveco Trucker (Helen) my diffodals and the knee are doing well despite the lousy weather, how's the shoulder?

After your reply to my post I checked the Channel Tunnel website and found that the maximum amount of LPG that was acceptable was 47kg.  This includes all gas in both fixed and removable cylinders.  They insist that the gas supply is switched off during voyages and it is therefore necessary to have all isolating valves in an accessible/visible location as they insist they will check before boarding is allowed.

I've decided on a 40 litre under slung Gas-it system with a 6kg Calorlite plumbed into this system just in case (it will also allow me to remove the Calor bottle to run BBQ  and Cadac). The company fitting it all for me are also fitting an external BBQ point and obviously an external fill point. They're only a short drive away from me and all the stuff is being delivered direct to them.

Allowing for 80% fill rate to Gas-it this should mean I can carry about 22kgs of gas, enough for quite a few alfresco Welsh Cakes even on a cold weekend.

Hope to see you soon

Dai


----------



## ivecotrucker

Correct Daiboy, Eurotunnel staff normally ask to see the valve turned off. Sometimes they just ask that it is closed, as a reminder, without actually visually checking. Never heard of Alfredo's Welsh Cakes, sound a bit foreign to me !.


----------



## gaz2676

been lookin at this thread alot ......and ive measured my gas compartment its width is 26 cm 10 inch its to small to get the 11kg or even the 6kg gasit bottle as there too wide... 300mm diameter i think ....what other options have i got ..if any in the less than £200 mark.... we currently only have 1 calor 6kg bottle we have room for two but dont want to waste money on another if theres an option available .....:anyone: come on lads think.. you can do it i know it..:bow::bow::cheers::i know about the underslung tanks but there a bit dear ...am i right?????


----------



## invalid

Hi, many thanks to Bigpeetee for all the information and free gift from gas it.
Just ordered mine plus in locker filler, good to get it sorted I was going to fit a tank from a truck and plumb that in but by the time you add all the bits and bother this is by far the best solution for me, my only comment would be I have spoken to a couple of chaps at gas it, not the most cheerful people maybe theirs to many wilder’s making order’s?


----------



## jimbohorlicks

*Gas- it installations*

Hi 
I have read with interest the tutorial of the gas-it installation from Teutone, and the Gas-it info supplied by BigPeeTee, Great write ups guys.
I am retiring early next year and will probably want to install a similar set up this year as next year we will be almost full time out and about. I like the idea of the transferrabilityalso from van to van

I have a couple of questions.
I have  hymer C544 with currently 2x6kg propane bottles with a bulk head Trauma 30mb regulator.(Single connection) If I were to install a gas-it with a back up calor propane 6Kg , assuming I have the space ( Know I have the height).
Is it possible to use both a gas-it bottle and the calor propane( asa back up) through the same regulator( changing the hose over manually when required ? Will I require a different connection hose for the gas-it bottle to regulator or can I use the calor propane hose?

For Teutone's fitting of the external filler-I note this was lower than the actual bottle to be filled.( I dont have any experience of ever filling from an LPG pump.) As the filler adaptor is lower , does this leave LPG in the hose at the fill point? or does it just evaporate into the bottle? -is there any leak of LPG when filling when the pump nozzle is removed due to the lower level of the filler adaptor??

Apologies for my ignorance:help:

Cheers
Jimbo


----------



## james1508

Thanks Bigpeetee,

Ordered today the  twin 6 kg kit and change over. Got a 5 % discount with the code you emailed as the Europe fittings were free with my order.

regards

James




Bigpeetee said:


> I got fed up constantly supplying Calor with lots of money for a small amount of gas.
> 
> I was tempted to buy a gas refill adapter, and whilst confident in the use of such an appliance was always worried about insurance and petrol attendant issues.
> 
> I looked at all the alternatives and after a meeting with Gas-It have arranged a discount for *Wildcamping FULL MEMBERS ONLY*
> 
> GAS IT Refillable Leisure Gas Tanks Solutions & Solar Energy Products for Motorhomes and Caravans by FES Autogas Ltd
> 
> Firstly my claim of refillable in 10 mins:
> 
> I measured my gas cabinet and found that I could get an 11Kg Gas-It bottle in the same space as my existing 6Kg Calor.
> 
> I ordered the 11Kg bottle with an indicator, on bottle fill bayonet with 80% cutoff and a vapour tank to regulator adapter.
> 
> As a member of Wildcamping I also received FREE a set of adapters, French/Italian to UK and an Acme to Uk all in a nice bag to keep them warm and safe. In addition they also bundle a can of gas leak detector.
> 
> P&P is free to mainland UK.
> 
> The Bottle fill bayonet and regulator adapter are fitted by them in the factory so all you have to do is disconnect your old gas bottle, remove and replace with the Gas-It bottle, refix regulator and you're ready to go and get filled. I've left my old 6Kg bottle as standby just to see if I need it.
> 
> 10 mins:  this included unwrapping, photos and installation
> 
> Full Members can get the add ons of adaptersx2, bag and gas leak for free if they order at least 1 bottle or tank. To do this they must Private message me for a code to get the freebies.
> 
> Obviously this is my solution to my problem, they have all the usual gas connectors to be installed in the bodywork and can work to give you a solution for you.
> 
> *The cost?  A total of £145.68 including P&P*
> 
> View attachment 4217
> As it arrived
> 
> View attachment 4218View attachment 4219View attachment 4220View attachment 4221
> 
> 
> 
> I've a little of minor jiggling so that the regulator doesn't have such a tight fit, but it did start pouring down and I ran inside!!
> 
> *NB. I have nothing at all to do with Gas-It but have tried to get additional benefits for the members of this fraternity!!​*


----------



## oldish hippy

Gaslow Refillable Bottle/Cylinder 6KG 01-4006 - 01-4006 Buy SECURELY these are 246 mm

http://www.autogas.co.uk/motorhome-home-6kg-steel-cylinder.htm these are 244mm and cheaper


----------



## james1508

Cheers I did look at these but Gasit was still cheaper, the remote fill point was also cheaper. Having a panel van conversion i didnt want the back door open whilst filling. The under slung tank looked good but when it comes to selling it would be more difficult to take with me.

Thanks

James





oldish hippy said:


> Gaslow Refillable Bottle/Cylinder 6KG 01-4006 - 01-4006 Buy SECURELY these are 246 mm
> 
> 6Kg refillable steel cylinder these are 244mm and cheaper


----------



## oldish hippy

gasit is 105 for 6kg  autogas is 89 for 6 kg ok have not given exact price they are all plus  pennys not pounds


----------



## james1508

oldish hippy said:


> gasit is 105 for 6kg  autogas is 89 for 6 kg ok have not given exact price they are all plus  pennys not pounds



gasit includes VAT the other £89 excluding VAT.  Oh and it has a pitier  logo  

cheers


----------



## oldish hippy

Refillable LPG Gas bottle 6kg (14.5ltr gross) for Camper/caravan | eBay   89 00 25 p cheaper


----------



## james1508

oldish hippy said:


> Refillable LPG Gas bottle 6kg (14.5ltr gross) for Camper/caravan | eBay   89 00 25 p cheaper



getting cheaper, still £99 with postage, mine arrived today, got 5% off the £105 so Ebay  only about 50p cheaper, and 1% cash back on credit card makes me about even     the combined kit including all the tails to link etc is a good package price too but cheers for posting.


----------



## Teutone

jimbohorlicks said:


> For Teutone's fitting of the external filler-I note this was lower than the actual bottle to be filled.( I dont have any experience of ever filling from an LPG pump.) As the filler adaptor is lower , does this leave LPG in the hose at the fill point? or does it just evaporate into the bottle? -is there any leak of LPG when filling when the pump nozzle is removed due to the lower level of the filler adaptor??
> 
> Apologies for my ignorance:help:
> 
> Cheers
> Jimbo



Sorry for the late reply but I didn't need to fill the bottle until today.
There is a "puff" when I disconnect the hose after filling but I can't see or smell any gas.

Everything is still working as it should. Almost empty bottle, connected filler and pressed the button. Stopped at 18 liters (20liter full capacity when empty). £14!
Makes me angry that I have to pay £24 for a refill of a 6kg bottle (I use this to heat the garage)


----------



## james1508

Teutone said:


> Sorry for the late reply but I didn't need to fill the bottle until today.
> There is a "puff" when I disconnect the hose after filling but I can't see or smell any gas.
> 
> Everything is still working as it should. Almost empty bottle, connected filler and pressed the button. Stopped at 18 liters (20liter full capacity when empty). £14!
> Makes me angry that I have to pay £24 for a refill of a 6kg bottle (I use this to heat the garage)



Yeah your right, we were all getting robbed by Calor. The Calor Lite ones are £26.50 so you get ripped off even more for the light weight ones !


----------



## Monseeker

Thank you Bigpeetee,

I received my system a few weeks ago after a slight delay due to the carrier temporarily 'losing' a bottle.
First fill OK at a Shell station. I had to call the attendant as it took me too long to connect the filler hose. He came out and showed me how to reset it by pressing where the nozzle usually rests on the pump. He then operated the fill button for me.  All this was on my panel van conversion with an inlocker filler which meant  the back door and the gas locker door were both open.

Thanks again,
Brian


----------

